# Custom Military Scout Bike by Indian



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/indian-motorcycles-announces-special-scout-130024613.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It is nostalgic....... but not necessarily practical.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I love the retro WWII look. You would have to dress in retro attire to ride it though. Snoopy cap and goggles with scarf and balloon legged pants...the works.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

That is too cool... If I was into riding bikes, I think that would be the one for me!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Way different than my 1948 Indian. I m very happy to see the brand name live on!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My grandfather rode a motorcycle in WW1. I have an old black and white photo of him sitting on an Indian. He had their repair shop in Auburn NY after the war. Man, what they would be worth today!


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Check out the Royal Enfield models. They're nice.


----------

